# Daytona Prototypes



## Gary McAllister (Mar 19, 2003)

Not sure how many watched any of the Rolex 24 hours of Daytona...the Daytona Prototypes had a shoot-out down to the last minute. Great racing, the Daytona Prototypes are one of the premiere classes of road racing cars in the U.S.
Just a reminder that you can have that look and great handling with your 190mm Touring cars using the MXP-Daytona Prototype body from McAllister Racing.
Thanks
Gary McAllister


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Nice bodies!
I still miss the old IMSA GTP days, though, with Nissan, Jaguar, Mazda, etc. Those were some great looking cars. Today's Prototypes just look too lumpy to me. I do like the LMP's, however.


----------

